# Ears?



## IWantKaiMarie6 (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it weird for dogs to have somewhat upright ears before you get them?


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

No, not weird at all. All pups are different depending on size of head, size of ears, genetics,, some pups are up by four or five weeks old and never drop again. Others are up down and all over the place to up to year old. And even other to have ears not up until late in their first year..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

When my boy came home at 8 weeks, he has one up & one down. He had a few littermates with both ears up. Not weird at all


----------

